# Killer Xeno Pro



## Stefan79ch (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo allerseits

Wollte nur mal nachfragen, wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit der Killer Xeno Pro aussieht. Habe im www gesehen, dass der Release irgendwann im Frühling 09 gewesen sein müsste, ich finde aber nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit die Karte zu bestellen. (Ausser EVGA, die liefern aber nicht nach Europa)

Hat irgendwer Infos dazu?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## longtom (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts die Karte zu kaufen . (Killer Xeno Pro Gaming Netzwerk bulk)


----------



## Stefan79ch (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider liefert diese Firma nicht in die Schweiz. Hätte wohl erwähnen müssen, dass ich dort wohne. 

Irgendwer sonst noch ne Adresse?


----------



## K3n$! (27. Oktober 2009)

Guck mal hier 

--> Gamer Netzwerk Karte - Killer Xeno Pro 61446

Hab das von Schweiz gelesen.



> In welche Länder wird geliefert?
> 
> Bestellungen und Lieferungen sind grundsätzlich nur innerhalb Deutschlands, Österreichs und der *Schweiz* möglich. Sollten Sie eine Lieferung in ein anderes Land wünschen, so versuchen wir gerne Ihnen weiterzuhelfen. Bitte senden Sie diese Anfrage an info@ultraforce.de


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Stefan79ch schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Wollte nur mal nachfragen, wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit der Killer Xeno Pro aussieht. Habe im www gesehen, dass der Release irgendwann im Frühling 09 gewesen sein müsste, ich finde aber nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit die Karte zu bestellen. (Ausser EVGA, die liefern aber nicht nach Europa)
> 
> ...



Sorry wenn ich das sagen muss, aber glaubst du das wirklich was die schreiben? Die Karte bringt keinen Vorteil außer dem Verkäufer die Kasse zu füllen.


----------



## Stefan79ch (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Also erst mal danke an K3n$!, die Karte kann dort bestellt werden. 

@riedochs: Nee, ich glaube der Werbung generell nichts. Aber ich schaue mir Sachen gerne selber an und mache mir mein eigenes Bild. Und wer soll denn die Wirtschaft ankurbeln wenn nicht ich?!? 

Werd dann mal posten ob und was es allenfalls gebracht hat.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## lil_D (29. Oktober 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob sie dir was bringt


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

lil_D schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt ob sie dir was bringt



Den Plazebo Effekt.


----------



## Stefan79ch (2. November 2009)

Das wäre toll wenn der Placebo-Effekt auftritt. Dann bin ich glücklich (weil ich denke das es was nützt), der Verkäufer glücklich (weil er Kohle macht) und du auch (weil du Recht hattest).


----------



## derLordselbst (2. November 2009)

Wenigstens ist es keinen 600,- Euro Netzwerkkarte mehr, die nichts bringt.


Ich würde allerdings kein Produkt zum Testen kaufen, dessen Hersteller nicht ein logisches Argument hat, warum eine Verbesserung zu erwarten ist.

Die Latenzen im System *Router-Switch-Netzwerkadapter * bewegen sich im Bereich von 1-2 Millisekunden. Fühlbar wird für mich eine verlängerte Round Trip Time erst, wenn sie insgesamt über 40 Millisekunden geht und der Unterschied mehr als ca. 20-30 Millisekunden beträgt.

Wenn Du in der Lage bist, z. B. von 2 auf 1 Millisekunden verkürzte Latenzen wahrzunehmen, benötigst Du auch keine Killer-Netzwerkkarte mehr, sondern könntest direkt nach Korea ziehen, um als Profi-Spieler die Turniere zu rocken.^^

Auch die CPU-Last durch die Netzwerkadapter on Board spielt vielleicht noch bei Single-Core CPUs eine Rolle. Bei jedem PC, wo die CPU sich durch den Netzwerk-Verkehr ausbremsen lässt, wird das Geld sinnvoller für ein CPU-Upgrade verwendet.

Dazu stellt sich noch die Frage, ob ein direkt verlöteter Netzwerkadapter mit kurzen Leiterbahnen nicht theoretisch sogar einer Netzwerkkarte vorzuziehen ist, da sich die Signale nicht durch einen Sockel quälen müssen und der Netzwerkchip oft sehr gut mit PCI-Lanes versorgt ist.


----------



## Stefan79ch (3. November 2009)

Also die Hardware-Firewall ist für mich ein Argument. 

Und das Priorisieren der Game-Datenpakete ebenso. Vor allem wenn ich im Hintergrund noch die Remoteadmin-Anwendung für unsere Game-Server offen habe, die Statusdaten von 4 Servern abfragt. Ob's dann effektiv funktioniert weiss ich nicht, aber die Idee scheint mir logisch...

Will nicht nach Korea.


----------



## derLordselbst (3. November 2009)

Für die Hardware-Firewall ist ein guter Router sinnvoller. Der sitzt an der Trennstelle zwischen Internet und privaten Intranet. Eine weitere Hardware-Firewall bedeutet vor allem eine neue Störquelle.

Das Priorisieren von Game-Datenpaketen kann nur im LAN funktionieren. Du hast ja auch keinen Killer Xeno Pro - Router, Killer Xeno Pro - DSL-Modem, Killer Xeno Pro - Internet.

Oder besser ausgedrückt: Internet-Traffic kann nur dann erfolgreich priorisiert werden, wenn alle Schnittstellen mitmachen. Das ist wie Mülltrennung in der Wohnung, wo anschließend der Müll bereits wieder in einer gemeinsamen Hausmülltonne landet. Die Priorisierung reicht so nicht einmal bis zur Telefonsteckdose.

Ein Protokoll-Layer im Internet mit Priorisierungsmöglichkeit, auf den die Killer Xeno Pro zugreifen könnte, existiert noch nicht.

Daher kann ich den Werbeversprechen nicht wirklich glauben. 

Spannend wäre aber, ob Du, wenn du das Teil kaufst, irgendeinen messbaren Unterschied bemerkst. 

Eine Statusabfrage stellt übrigens auch nicht die Riesen-Netzwerklast dar. Da sollte Skype bei 1 Mbit-Anschlüssen oder gleichzeitiges Videostreamen bei 6 Mbit erst für Probleme sorgen.


----------



## rabit (3. November 2009)

Witz die Karte.


----------



## Stefan79ch (3. November 2009)

@derLordselbst: Ich werde auf jeden Fall melden ob und wenn ja was für einen Unterschied ich feststellen kann. Dann ist eventuell meine Überlegung falsch mit den Datenpaketen: Meine Überlegung war, dass die Pakete mit Priorität zuerst über die Netzwerkkarte gesendet werden und somit auch zuerst beim Router und zuerst im Netz landen (so ein first-in-first-out beim Router ). So wenig Traffic produziert das Servertool leider nicht. Es werden sehr viele Parameter mehr oder weniger in Echtzeit abgefragt. Es ist also merklich während dem Spielen, ob das Programm läuft oder nicht... 

Die Argumentation, dass die Pakete eh durch das Internet abgebremst werden scheint mir aber auch logisch. 

@rabit: Schön, jetzt hast du 2079 Posts.


----------



## rabit (3. November 2009)

Nee ehrlich jetzt ca 80€ für eine Netzwerkarte damit Du eine etwas bessere Pingzeit hast?
Investiere das Geld echt in eine andere Sache was dir wirklich etwas bringt.

Kann ja sein das es messbare Unterschiede gibt ob Du nur etwas spüren wirst, und ob es die 80€ berechtigt sei dahin gestellt.
Teste doch deine Conection.
Hier
Dann könnten wir dir mehr dazu sagen.
Ach Fastpath was ich nicht nutze, gibt es doch fast bei jedem DSL Anbieter für 50cent mehr im Monat mehr womit Du deine Pingtime verbessern kannst.


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2009)

Diese Speed Tests sind auch nur Humbug und viel zu anfällig. Wenn du 10x den Test machst wirst du auch 10 verschiedene Ergebnisse haben, einfach schon aus dem Grund weil deine Pakete jedesmal anders geroutet werden.


----------



## rabit (3. November 2009)

riedochs dann kauf dir doch so eine Karte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. November 2009)

Ich hab mal nen Test Onboard vs Intel NIC (PCI) gemacht und es gab so gut wie keinen Unterschied. Ping war beim Onboard sogar minimal besser. 
Prioritäten kann man auch mit cFosSpeed setzen


----------



## Stefan79ch (4. November 2009)

Also mal generell zur Ping-Zeit: Wichtig ist die ja ab einem gewissen Wert unbestritten, zumindest wenn man wirklich seriös spielt. Ich bin da ein bisschen "speziell", weil ich mich ab einem Lag in einem Liga-Spiel 20 Minuten aufregen kann. Also unternehme ich auch jeden Versuch rauszufinden, was man optimieren kann. Auch beim Bildschirmkauf ist Inputlag/Reaktionszeit für mich das Kriterium Nr. 1. Wer braucht schon eine schöne Farbdarstellung.  Fastpath-Option bieten die grossen Schweizer Anbieter nicht an. Die Pings zum Provider sind eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Galube so um die 7ms wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Betreffend dem Geld, dass ich anders investieren könnte: Das kann man immer, aber am PC gibt definitiv nichts mehr zu optimieren was mir zum Spielen sinnvoll erscheint und alles andere brauch ich nicht. Und die Kohle versaufen oder verrauchen ist nicht so meins. 

Dann zur Karte generell: Sie ist gestern angekommen und ich kann jetzt mal als einziger der die Karte wirklich hat etwas dazu schreiben: 

1. Installation: Problemlos, einstecken, Treiberdisc rein, passt.

2. Konfiguration: Sehr wenige Optionen, hätte mehr erwartet. Eigentlich hauptsächlich umschaltbar zwischen Game- und Arbeitsmodus. Im Moment noch K.A. was sich verändert.

3. Leistung subjektiv: So im ersten Test (ca. 1.5 Stunden gespielt), konnte ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen. Wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zeigen, ob ich meine Meinung noch ändere (vielleicht auch auf Servern wo ich generell einen schlechteren Ping oder mehr Lags habe).

4. Leistung gemessen: Habe mehrmals hintereinander die Netzwerkkarten onboard und Xeno nacheinander in Betrieb genommen und den Ping innerhalb des Spiels (Call of Duty 4) zu unserem Clan-Server in UK gestestet: Mit der Xeno war der Ping zwischen 1 und 2 ms tiefer:
Ping onboard: 45-46ms
Ping Xeno: 43-44ms
Das bewegt sich in einem Bereich, der sicher nicht gefühlt werden kann.

5. Voip: Kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen, da ich Ventrilo verwende und zuerst mal schauen muss, ob sich das durch den Xeno Chip beschleunigen, bzw. auf selbem ausführen lässt.

6. Firewall: Funktioniert und lässt sich sehr einfach konfigurieren (einfacher als auf meinem Router). Im Gegensatz zum Router kann die Xeno-Firewall auch auf einer LAN nützlich sein.

7. Auswirkungen auf die Konjuktur: Definitiv positiv. Wer in der IT Branche arbeitet und demnächst seinen Job nicht verliert, denkt bitte kurz an mich und Leute wie ich. 

Wünsche einen schönen Tag allerseits. 
Stefan


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> riedochs dann kauf dir doch so eine Karte.



Was soll ich damit


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was soll ich damit


Das wollte ich doch nur hören.
Was wollen wir alle damit???


----------



## derLordselbst (5. November 2009)

Die Jagd nach dem niedrigeren PING kann ich schon nachvollziehen, nach zwei Jahren an einen Anschluss der offiziell Fastpath hatte, praktisch aber ohne auskommen musste.

Der Unterschied beim Wechsel auf meinen jetzigen Anschluss, wo die besten Server nicht mehr eine Ping von 50-70 haben, sondern von 14-25 war seeehr spürbar. 

Leider wird das bei 1-2 ms nicht ganz so sein...


----------

